# Shop-vac For dust collection



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

I see tht you can buy a smaller shop-vac brand vaccume. I see that it is half the poswer of the regualr model. Has anyone used this in their shop at all? Even at half power, does it do a good job of collecting dust?

I don't want to spend the money if it's not worth it!

Thanks


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

mr. jinchao said:


> I see tht you can buy a smaller shop-vac brand vaccume. I see that it is half the poswer of the regualr model. Has anyone used this in their shop at all? Even at half power, does it do a good job of collecting dust?
> 
> I don't want to spend the money if it's not worth it!
> 
> Thanks


 
Save your money. A low power shop vac won't do the job in a workshop unless you just plan on sweeping floors with it.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> Save your money. A low power shop vac won't do the job in a workshop unless you just plan on sweeping floors with it.


Ditto, A shop vac can be used in a one man shop if all your tools use no bigger than 2.5" fut it has to be a high power one.


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

This was exactly the info I was looking for guys, thank you. I am glad I didn't jump on the sale I saw the other day! Saving my money for something better. :thumbsup:


----------



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

I have a larger Rigid shop-vac. you think this will work I hook it to the chop saw and it seem to get 99% of the stuff I was looking to use it on my reloading table to clean up after reloading sessions and gun cleaning and tuning and light wood working.I want to hard mount the inlet to the table.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

zzrguy said:


> I have a larger Rigid shop-vac. you think this will work I hook it to the chop saw and it seem to get 99% of the stuff I was looking to use it on my reloading table to clean up after reloading sessions and gun cleaning and tuning and light wood working.I want to hard mount the inlet to the table.


I would personally never use any vacuum around where there could be gun power residue. Even though chances are very slim, there is the chance of static discharge.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

mveach said:


> I would personally never use any vacuum around where there could be gun power residue. Even though chances are very slim, there is the chance of static discharge.


----------



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

mveach said:


> I would personally never use any vacuum around where there could be gun power residue. Even though chances are very slim, there is the chance of static discharge.


 Powder loading area is clean by hand and seperate form a reloading press and work bench.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

xphnmn said:


> Save your money. A low power shop vac won't do the job in a workshop unless you just plan on sweeping floors with it.


I think that you may be over optimistic.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

If you have room for it, I think this is the way to go. Not that much more $$ than a shop vac sized for the job:
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html
:yes:


----------

